
What to do once you admit that decentralizing everything never seems to work - eaguyhn
https://hackernoon.com/decentralizing-everything-never-seems-to-work-2bb0461bd168
======
brianmcc
Glib answer: centralize! Honestly this seems to be a cycle.

New management comes in, everything is centralized, big, slow, etc. The eggs-
in-one-basket state.

They need to do _something_ to make a mark so why not decentralize! Big
project, political spin on whatever outcome, probably an imperfect one with
some issues: complexity, silos, cost.

Next new management comes in - what can we do? Economies of scale, simplicity:
let's centralize, woo!

And repeat ad infinitem...

~~~
9wzYQbTYsAIc
And the corollary: new development team comes in and says everything is crap
(while breaking it) and tells management they need to make a new system from
scratch.

Cash strapped business goes ahead, because developers are always right, and
the old team never resolved new requests anyways. Management puts the cost
press on the team, so they end up making a shiny pile o’poo that does what the
current needs are, but at a much higher cost than stable maintenance.

Team is burned out and new team comes in.

Repeat.

~~~
cbluth
Kinda sounds like we've been co-workers.

------
arthurcolle
filler content

~~~
arthurcolle
zero new information

